# External Silver Screen to fit 'A ' Line Pilote Galaxy G 622



## richbrid (Jan 22, 2008)

I wish to purchase an External Silver Screen to fit my 'A' Line Pilote Galaxy G622 Registered 2005, Right Hand Drive, Left Hand Passenger Door. Can Anyone give me details of sellers, price,make,etc.

Richard.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Rich

I've moved this from ODB queries - that's for specific queries to them. 

The two major Uk suppliers are Silver Screens & Taylors, but they don't seem too interested in A class screens. 
The problem is having somewhere to fix the things on to :roll:


----------



## DC4JC (Sep 19, 2007)

Richbrid,

give Vancomfort a call, they may be able to help you out.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Try these guys, we used them for our Exsis-i.

Minster

Steve


----------



## richbrid (Jan 22, 2008)

*External Screens.*

Thanks to the three of you for your replies.

I have allready tried 'Taylor's' and as you say they don't do 'A'line screens.

I was in fact on the phone to Steve Beevers ( His Father, Dennis, is an old friend of mine) of Van comfort when your replies came up and he is sending me one to see if it will fit. It seems that because there are so many different makes of 'A' line vehicles, all with different measurements,that the manufacturers have to hold many patters and its difficult getting the right one.

I will let you know how I get on !

Richard.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Windscreen Insulation*

HI,

As an alternative you could try here: www.soplair.com

They are in France and make plenty of A class insulation screens.

cheers


----------



## richbrid (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: External Screens.*



richbrid said:


> Thanks to the three of you for your replies.
> 
> I have allready tried 'Taylor's' and as you say they don't do 'A'line screens.
> 
> ...


Back again and happy! Steve Beevers sent the screen over to us and My wife, with her sewing machine was able to make up two inserts which covered the windscreen side pillars. These were attached with velcro to the velcro already on the screen pieces.(two sides and a front) and it looks great. Cost £160 plus time and effort. A good deal, and he is very obliging.

Richard.


----------

